# [wine]configuracion {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente...

 una consulta... cuando ejecuto "q4wine" me aparece una pantalla para setiar los path por defecto de algunas cosas...

tienen idea de cuales son?

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/6977/wineconf.jpg

y despues me pide otros mas... y ya de aca no puedo pasar...

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/4598/wineconf1.jpg

la version de wine que tengo instalada es esta...

 *Quote:*   

> app-emulation/wine
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.1.40
> 
>       Latest version installed: 1.1.40

 

saludos.

----------

## cameta

De momento dejalos tal como estan. Si algo falla ya lo arreglarás despues.

----------

## upszot

 *cameta wrote:*   

> De momento dejalos tal como estan. Si algo falla ya lo arreglarás despues.

 Hola el tema es que no me deja pasar a la proxima ventana hasta que no esten esos datos cargados...

ahora logre pasar a la 3ra ventana, y aca ya no se que ponerle...

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6346/wineconf2.jpg

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

yo lo use una vez, no me parecio muy util, pero tenes que emerger 1 o 2 paquetes, que contienen los comandos wrestool e icotool, no recuerdo como se llamaban y no se xq no son dependencias de q4wine.

cuando emerges, te aparecen las rutas completas

----------

## upszot

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> yo lo use una vez, no me parecio muy util, pero tenes que emerger 1 o 2 paquetes, que contienen los comandos wrestool e icotool, no recuerdo como se llamaban y no se xq no son dependencias de q4wine.
> 
> cuando emerges, te aparecen las rutas completas

 bueno te cuento... el icotool es una USE de q4wine.... 

 *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery uses q4wine
> 
> [ Found these USE variables for app-emulation/q4wine-0.112-r1 ]
> 
>  U I
> ...

 la acabo de agregar  *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.use |grep wine
> 
> app-emulation/q4wine icotools
> 
> 

 y ahora estoy compilando de nuevo el q4wine...

ahora... esta USE si despues la esta pidiendo para la configuracion... y al no tener el path del comando que necesita no te deja seguir adelante... no deberia de venir por defecto para que se instale asi???

Edit: 

   Bueno gente... con eso ya quedo funcionando... aca esta un screen con los parametros de la configuracion... http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8823/q4winesettings.jpg

gracias a todos.... todavia no le cambio la etiqueta al post... por la pregunta que deje arriba.... quisas sea un bug para reportar... pero nunca reporte ninguno y no se si eso se toma como bug.. dejo que los expertos me contesten...

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

ahi estaba la clave, en el use... no me acordaba, sabia que era una boludes....

y, estaria bueno que lo reportes al bug... siempre suma

----------

